# My dogs make the weirdest faces...



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Looking through my old pictures on photobucket and found a couple I thought I'd share, lol.

















Beana loved to annoy Charlie and lick and smack him in the face and he'd just lie there and growl, he'd never hurt a fly. Hes just all talk.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Hahaha these are awesome!
That golden is SO expressive!!!!


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

That is hysterical Michelle!!! Awesome photos, and I needed a good laugh, and boy, did I get one!Thanks!


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

ROFL, those are GREAT!


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Lol!

Your Golden is just too funny!
Some of those pics are just too funny


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

great pictures


----------



## april1694 (Dec 18, 2009)

Those are just way too cute! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Sparkle&Spunk (Jan 26, 2010)

the faces are really funn!


----------

